# Black Sun Games Opens In Chicago



## Blacksungames (Sep 1, 2008)

We are a new gaming store in Chicago. We are very excited to be part of the Chicago gaming community. We have 600 square feet of gaming space. We carry board games,Role Playing Game adventures, Games Workshop,Gurps,Privateer Press,Flames of War, P3, Citadel, Vallejo Paints, Wizkids, Wizards of the Coast and much more. We have two 4 x 6 gaming tables and a 4 x8 table for you to play your favorite games.

    Come check us out and game with us.     www.blacksungameschicago.com

    Black Sun Games
    5426 N. Kedzie
    Across from North Side Prep high school
    Chicago, IL 60625
    773-588-1065
www.blacksungameschicago.com


----------



## GreatLemur (Sep 12, 2008)

Whoa.  I'm extremely interested.  Chicago desperately needs a gaming store.  Games Plus is great, but it's all the way out in Mount Prospect.  I'd love a shop I can get to without resorting to the Metra line.  I might be in need of gaming space soon, too.  I'll have come and check the place out soon.


----------



## Blacksungames (Sep 13, 2008)

*Black Sun Games Chicago*

Thanks GreatLemur! Chicago has a great gaming community and we are very happy to be part of it! Check out our forums for game group discussions etc.      www.blacksungameschicago.com
Our game room is ready when you are! Hope to meet you soon! 
Brandon and Tom


----------

